# anise for bear bait?



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

I have use it in the past as a attractant. I put it on a rag and hung it in a tree. It worked. I don't know of another way of using it.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Anise is mone of my best sellers for bear but I also have several others that are awesome, check us out. hints my signature:smile:


----------



## dpops211 (Jan 15, 2009)

Anise is awesome for bear attractant. I take a spray bottle, and fill it up about an inch or so with anise, then fill the rest with water, shake it up really good, then i go around the area and spray it on all of the surrounding treelimbs and alders. Also just dip a rag in it and stick the rag on the top of a tree or tie it somewhere up high. Last spring the bears tore down all of my anise rags, and when the wind blows those treelimbs and small alders around, it carries the scent a long ways.


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

What form of anise are you using here? Star anise? Anise extract? Fennel bulbs or seeds?


----------



## natural born k (Dec 30, 2007)

Ive seen anise in a spray can. cant remember what it was called.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Well I cant speak for anyone else but my Anise is specially formulated for Trophy Blend Scents.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2005)

I've used anise while hunting in Maine with great luck. I put it in a spray bottle and use it as a cover scent. Works real good.


----------



## deadlydave (Mar 14, 2008)

*Anise*

I have been using anise for bears for over 15 years and it works great. I prefer pure anise extract, it is a little more expensive but the sent last alot longer. I like to saturate a small sponge and place it in a tree above the bait station and I also use it as a cover scent. Bears love it and by the way, dear love it as well.


----------



## drenalinhunter1 (Feb 6, 2009)

i think it will work good, you can't hunt bears over bait where i live, but there has been one in my neighborhood the past few weeks and he is huge DEC says probably 500 pounds..no joke...anyways he is becoming a nuisance bear now getting into everything and shows LITTLE TO NO fear of humans so the DEC has set a live trap for him and baited it with donuts and anise


----------



## junglerooster1 (Jul 23, 2009)

take a piece of black water line 1" stuff a rag inside drill a hole put a piece of wire through the hole and hang it in a tree. i have found that peppermint extract works better though.


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

The best bear hunter I know uses gallons of anise oil each season. Killer bear attractant as well as cover scent.


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

Where can I buy Anise extract? I always heard liquid smoke bbq concentrate, and I know that works, but since you cant bait in Oregon , I would like to use it as a cover scent sprayed on my person....


----------



## deadlydave (Mar 14, 2008)

*Where to buy pure anise extract*

I purchase the pure anise extract at a health food store. I have also seen it a some grocery stores in the baking section.


----------



## mlind (Dec 10, 2004)

*www.bearscents.com*

I use this product every year and it works great. Just a very strong scent that I cover the whole bait site with. Up in the leaves, on the ground, everywhere. Scent carries a long way!! They make these scented balls (like a huge jolly rancher) you hang in the trees that are awsome!!! You can see it in the pic. Good time watching the smaller bears try to get it down! Good Luck!!


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Anise is one of the most potent bear attractants known. Bear scents, as shown above has the one of the best "grades" that I have seen. i have some that is 3 years old and the stuff can literally be smelled (by me) for days if I get a speck on my clothes.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

we can't bait for bear here in Oregon any more - but when we could, I used anise by putting it in a spray bottle, with water - I'd spray it up into the air all around my bait site each time I replenished

another scent that works well is cherry extract - also diluted in a spray bottle - very sweet smelling on the wind!


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the answers. I am going to see if I can find some today. I know I can get some from Navada Hunter on here.

Thanks again, I will post more photos and hopefully one with me and the bear.

It will be a 23 yard shot. I will never win a archery tournamnet but at 23 yards I am deadly. If I can keep bear fever at bay.


----------



## MaineBowhntr (Sep 14, 2006)

Where are you located in Maine? Bear Scents stuff is being sold by several places in my area. I get it for the same price they sell it for online. Just got a couple of bottles of anise and some of the carmel apple. Works great. The scent balls are excellent for starting new sites also.


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

Would it work to make my own extract of star anise? That stuff is STRONG.


----------



## Digger437 (Aug 7, 2009)

My buddy makes it, pm and me and I will send you the details. It works great.


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*anise*

I just bought a 1 oz bottle of extract for $4.99, I will put some out this afternoon and let you know when it works.


----------



## Jerred44 (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone else using this?


----------



## Allakn (Feb 20, 2021)

dpops211 said:


> Anise is awesome for bear attractant. I take a spray bottle, and fill it up about an inch or so with anise, then fill the rest with water, shake it up really good, then i go around the area and spray it on all of the surrounding treelimbs and alders. Also just dip a rag in it and stick the rag on the top of a tree or tie it somewhere up high. Last spring the bears tore down all of my anise rags, and when the wind blows those treelimbs and small alders around, it carries the scent a long ways.


----------



## allDrewallday (Feb 15, 2021)

dpops211 said:


> Anise is awesome for bear attractant. I take a spray bottle, and fill it up about an inch or so with anise, then fill the rest with water, shake it up really good, then i go around the area and spray it on all of the surrounding treelimbs and alders. Also just dip a rag in it and stick the rag on the top of a tree or tie it somewhere up high. Last spring the bears tore down all of my anise rags, and when the wind blows those treelimbs and small alders around, it carries the scent a long ways.


This sounds pretty planned out and should cover a large area!


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

25`30 yrs ago we used to boil anise seeds and then use the 'water'.Worked great,very cheap.


----------



## steelerzzz (Nov 25, 2006)

I have found that anise is a good deer attractant also.. I always stock up on anise hard candy and then your breath is also an attractant or at least covered up. One of the more popular commercial deer attractant has lots of anise in it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onlinesurgron (6 mo ago)

Where are you located in Maine? Bear Scents stuff is being sold by several places in my area. I get it for the same price they sell it for online. Just got a couple of bottles of anise and some of the carmel apple. Works great. The scent balls are excellent for starting new sites also Lavender


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

onlinesurgron said:


> Where are you located in Maine? Bear Scents stuff is being sold by several places in my area. I get it for the same price they sell it for online. Just got a couple of bottles of anise and some of the carmel apple. Works great. The scent balls are excellent for starting new sites also Lavender


 you do know this is an old thread that is 1.5 years old?


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Dafis said:


> you do know this is an old thread that is 1.5 years old?


You're supposed to click the link out of curiosity, so they scam you. Lots of those lately.


----------



## seohassan32 (6 mo ago)

Would it work to make my own extract of star anise? That stuff is STRONG.

Lavender


----------



## elonmusk (6 mo ago)

Very efficiently written information. It will be beneficial to anybody who utilizes it, including me. Keep up the good work. For sure i will check out more posts. This site seems to get a good amount of visitors. Lavender


----------

